# 25% tariff on Chinese made ebikes possible



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Just saw this posted earlier today. The Harley Davidson part was pretty interesting. https://www.bicycleretailer.com/industry-news/2018/06/19/us-proposes-25-tariff-china-made-e-bikes#.WynykRZlDYU


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

MEGA. Make ebikes great again


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Harley again? Jesus, we shoot ourselves in the foot over and over again for that company. Back in the 80's their whining got a huge tariff put on any Japanese motorcycles 700cc and over, which is why you see bikes from that era that went from 750cc one year to 699cc the next. Of course, they just tuned them a little differently so the power output was the same. 

Harley's problems are their own. They've had 100 freaking years to build a bike that weighs less than 500lb. Even their 500cc beginner bike weighs 500lb! They are simply out of touch with any reality other than fat old doctors pretending to be bikers. They even had the gall to sue over the *sound* of their bikes. 

Now they bought into Alta and think they are going to capture the electric motorcycle market, but only if they get a ridiculous tariff protection? I wouldn't touch their crap with someone else's ten foot pole. I saw a photo of one of their prototype electric motorcycles and they actually styled it to look like it had an ICE. I wonder if they'll resurrect the Mattel V'Roooom fake engine noisemaker also? I guess they will have to add an accessory oil tank so something can leak as well.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> Harley again? Jesus, we shoot ourselves in the foot over and over again for that company. Back in the 80's their whining got a huge tariff put on any Japanese motorcycles 700cc and over, which is why you see bikes from that era that went from 750cc one year to 699cc the next. Of course, they just tuned them a little differently so the power output was the same.
> 
> Harley's problems are their own. They've had 100 freaking years to build a bike that weighs less than 500lb. Even their 500cc beginner bike weighs 500lb! They are simply out of touch with any reality other than fat old doctors pretending to be bikers. They even had the gall to sue over the *sound* of their bikes.
> 
> Now they bought into Alta and think they are going to capture the electric motorcycle market, but only if they get a ridiculous tariff protection? I wouldn't touch their crap with someone else's ten foot pole. I saw a photo of one of their prototype electric motorcycles and they actually styled it to look like it had an ICE. I wonder if they'll resurrect the Mattel V'Roooom fake engine noisemaker also? I guess they will have to add an accessory oil tank so something can leak as well.


Lol. Lol.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

honkinunit said:


> Harley again? Jesus, we shoot ourselves in the foot over and over again for that company. Back in the 80's their whining got a huge tariff put on any Japanese motorcycles 700cc and over, which is why you see bikes from that era that went from 750cc one year to 699cc the next. Of course, they just tuned them a little differently so the power output was the same.
> 
> Harley's problems are their own. They've had 100 freaking years to build a bike that weighs less than 500lb. Even their 500cc beginner bike weighs 500lb! They are simply out of touch with any reality other than fat old doctors pretending to be bikers. They even had the gall to sue over the *sound* of their bikes.
> 
> Now they bought into Alta and think they are going to capture the electric motorcycle market, but only if they get a ridiculous tariff protection? I wouldn't touch their crap with someone else's ten foot pole. I saw a photo of one of their prototype electric motorcycles and they actually styled it to look like it had an ICE. I wonder if they'll resurrect the Mattel V'Roooom fake engine noisemaker also? I guess they will have to add an accessory oil tank so something can leak as well.


????


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> Harley again? Jesus, we shoot ourselves in the foot over and over again for that company. Back in the 80's their whining got a huge tariff put on any Japanese motorcycles 700cc and over, which is why you see bikes from that era that went from 750cc one year to 699cc the next. Of course, they just tuned them a little differently so the power output was the same.
> 
> Harley's problems are their own. They've had 100 freaking years to build a bike that weighs less than 500lb. Even their 500cc beginner bike weighs 500lb! They are simply out of touch with any reality other than fat old doctors pretending to be bikers. They even had the gall to sue over the *sound* of their bikes.
> 
> Now they bought into Alta and think they are going to capture the electric motorcycle market, but only if they get a ridiculous tariff protection? I wouldn't touch their crap with someone else's ten foot pole. I saw a photo of one of their prototype electric motorcycles and they actually styled it to look like it had an ICE. I wonder if they'll resurrect the Mattel V'Roooom fake engine noisemaker also? I guess they will have to add an accessory oil tank so something can leak as well.


----------

